# Was the pushing stage shorter for your subsequent births?



## diggory77

Just wondering... With my first i found pushing quite tough and it lasted around two hours.

What were your experiences with your babies that followed compared to your first birth during the pushing stage?
X


----------



## special_kala

R - 2h49minutes
W - 2 minutes!


----------



## +tivethoughts

H - 1hr6m
F - 2m


----------



## DaniMoose

yes....1st was about 24minutes and 2nd about half the time (wasn't timed here but was alot quicker)

expert pooping skills ;)


----------



## MellyH

Two minutes!? Holy crap! Awesome!!!


----------



## diggory77

Thanks ladies, that's reassuring! X


----------



## special_kala

second labours are generally quicker...3rd are a tricky


----------



## Lief

Oooh I hope if I'm lucky enough to have another it's not shorter, my first was only 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## RomaTomato

So happy to hear this! Pushed for over an hour with DD!


----------



## willowblossom

1st about an hour of pushing
2nd 2 pushes!! Xx


----------



## Vickie

1st over 3 hours of pushing

2nd 30 minutes :thumbup:


----------



## rachie2011

With my first I think pushing stage was about 1 1/2 -2 hours. 2nd birth I think it was about 10-15 minutes of proper pushing with midwives standing by to catch my baby boy lol.


----------



## d_b

Yes! First was about 40 minutes.. For #2 I didn't even push, he sort of just flew out! I nearly had him on the toilet.


----------



## more babies

Ugh I wish I had the same experience as the rest of you ladies! My first was two pushes and she was out. My second was 1 1/2 hrs of pushing and my third was just over 2 hours. Although I honestly think in my case it all came down to the episiotomy. With my first the doctor did it right away and with both my second and third the midwives were against it but as soon as they finally did it hours later out they both came on the next push or two. :dohh:


----------



## Seity

Both mine were only 5 minutes. Second one was just as long because the midwife made me wait so she could take the cord from around his neck. Otherwise, it probably would have been 2 minutes instead of 5.


----------



## Louise88

With my 1 at I pushed for ages I can't remember much of it but my oh said I was pushing for about an hour and had 5midwives in the room by the end of it because my dd's heart rate was dropping I remember zero of this I remember 2 midwives, me asking for a coffee during pushing (lol) and my dd being born that's it.

With my son I literally pushed for 1-2 minutes and he was here with no complications at all except signs of shock from both of us because it happened so quickly.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Almost 2hrs with dd1. About 10 minutes with dd2 :)
I was on my back with an epidural the first time, and in the pool on all 4s the second time... so Im sure that made a big difference!


----------



## Cccbb61013

20 min with the first, 4 minutes with the second. I couldn't have handled much more!


----------



## Pink Petals

Glad to hear as my first took 3 hours of pushing and only came out with the help of forceps.


----------



## deafgal

First one was quick (couple push and baby was out) the second child just came out . No pushing. I told the nurse that the baby was coming and I don't think I can stop it. She just slid out. She was 5 lbs so that may explain why (my first child was 6lbs) .

I was told that if you let the body do the work of pushing, it would be easier.


----------



## teacup22

Yes!
First took
1 hr 25 mins
Second 
3 pushes... Around 3-4 mins and only 15 mins after I was told I was 8 cm :confused:


----------



## Perplexed

So glad that for so many it was shorter. 

I was working against my body in the pushing stage because I for some reason couldn't understand what was going on. Hopefully I will figure it out if we have baby #2


----------



## Peppermint25

Wow this makes me feel so much better!

I had 2 hrs of pushing then forseps in the end. 

If any ladies also had forseps with the first, did you also have them with the second?


----------



## Cyan

1st 2 hours and venteuse in the end. 
2nd 1 big push that happened without me trying. 3 minutes and no assistance. 

Like someone else though my first I was on my back, second up on my knees which must have made a big difference.


----------



## Pearls18

1st- 25 mins
2nd - couple of pushes and he was out, so couple of minutes?


----------



## ClairAye

First - 1hr 5mins and ended up with forceps
Second - 8 minutes :)


----------



## cat lover

1st Half an hour

2nd 12 minutes


----------



## ClairAye

Peppermint25 said:


> Wow this makes me feel so much better!
> 
> I had 2 hrs of pushing then forseps in the end.
> 
> If any ladies also had forseps with the first, did you also have them with the second?

I feared this, but nope! First was forceps and episiotomy and my second was a SVD with a 1st degree tear which needed just one stitch :)


----------



## SjandPeanut

Both babies were back to back and 'stuck at spines'.

Baby 1 :8lbs10- on my back, epidural 2 hrs pushing then episiotomy and forceps.
Baby 2: 9lbs5 - on all fours , no pain relief and 13 minutes pushing. Most of that was because she was not in a good position. 

X


----------



## Tasha

First was two and a half hours of pushing, second was one push and she came flying out so fast that the cord ruptured.


----------



## jodiex

1st- 20 mins
2nd-8mins.


----------



## Reno

With DS1 I literally felt like I'd been pushing for like 10 hours haha! I'm sure it was somewhere between 1-2 hours! I was in the birthing pool for just over 4 hours, and even though I wasnt drugged up, it was all a bit of a blur! I remember when they annoucned the birth time I was like...it's THAT late!?

I found pushing very tiring, but not particularly painful at least!

I'd love a shorter pushing stage for DS2!


----------



## AC1987

40 mins for me.. but i had an epidural and was on my back.. also got a 3rd degree tear ouch


----------



## Worriedk

1st 2 hrs and rushed to theatre
2nd 6 mins and labour half an hr


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1st - 10mins
2nd around 20mins (bit freaked out as they wouldnt break my waters i didnt like pushing with them intact)


----------



## liz1985

Well I seem to be going against the grain here but my second was longer. 1st was 28mins, 2nd was about 50mins. 2nd labour was more complicted though, I think generally second labours are quicker.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Yep! :). First=2 hours. 2nd= 14minutes :dance:


----------



## teacup22

MummyToAmberx said:


> 1st - 10mins
> 2nd around 20mins (bit freaked out as they wouldnt break my waters i didnt like pushing with them intact)

Omg pushing against your waters is awful isn't it!? 
My me tried to break them for me as they were stopping her coming down but she true and couldn't (worst pain EVER!)


----------



## wamommy

I don't know the length of time, but contraction-wise...

#1 about 6 contractions
#2 about 3
#3 2 contractions :D


----------



## phoenix333

With DD I was pushing for far too long (like over 2 1/2 hours) and ended up with a forceps delivery due to the prolonged second stage.

With DS the official recorded time was 3 minutes and that's only because they slowed me down - he flew out :haha:


----------



## Berri

DS1 pushing time was about 35 mins
DS2 pushing time was noted as 1 minute - he rocketed out so quickly no one caught him, thankfully I was on hands and knees on the bed!


----------



## fides

longer. DS1 flew out in 1 push/contraction; DS2 needed 2, but I think that's b/c I was trying not to push too hard (SPD).


----------



## Louise88

First I pushed for around an hour

Second 1 push waters exploded second push baby few out so literally just a couple mins!


----------



## Oddori

Wow! I had no idea that 2nd baby could come so much quicker. I'm hoping that it holds true for me as I was pushing for about 2 hours & ended up with an episiotomy & tear, then forceps. Really hoping I don't need forceps this time!!


----------



## daviess3

Failed ventouse forceps with 1st! 
2nd 4minutes!


----------



## Amygdala

Two hours first time around. 
About 2 minutes second time around. Much better!


----------



## donnarobinson

2 hours 1st time 45 mins second was way easier x


----------



## dairymomma

Not for me.

DS-10 minutes and 3 pushes. (13 min and 4 pushes if you count the 'practice push' I had to do after they broke my water so he would fully engage in my pelvis.)

DD-20 minutes and 5 pushes. (I pushed a few times after they broke my water but my cervix wasn't a full 10cm and I had to relax through 3 contractions to let my cervix completely dilate. It was 1 push after that and she came out all at once.)

Hoping this baby doesn't make me wait either.


----------



## Dolly84

I've not got a 2nd yet but my 1st flew out after 3 pushes, so I'm hoping for another "quick" pushing stage next time ;-) this was while I was upright in the birthing pool. I think your position helps a lot. X


----------

